# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Painting an asbestos fence

## Chris Niarros

Hi all, 
I have been thinking about painting the fence surrounding my property, unfortunatally it's one of those old ugly asbestos fences  :Annoyed: . So since I can't afford to get it removed and replaced I figured I would paint to make it look better and perhaps create some sort of seal on the fence. However I am not sure how to prepare the fence for painting, I know I can't use a high pressure water cleaner so does anyone have any suggestions to how I can clean it safely without releasing any fibres into the air? 
Thanks 
P.S Does anyone know why there are so many of these fences in Perth??  :Confused:

----------


## Bloss

Just a regular hose and brush with some detergent - using water prevents release of fibres into the air. The car cleaner brush/ nozzle combos work well. 
Pressure cleaner not a good idea though as it will physically break fibres off not simply wash down loose ones.

----------


## woodbe

> P.S Does anyone know why there are so many of these fences in Perth??

  One possible explanation is that Perth is the closest capital city to what was Australia's largest Asbestos mine at Wittenoom, so it was probably the cheapest fence panel material there at the time.  Wittenoom, Western Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  Asbestos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  The Wittenoom Tragedy 
woodbe.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  Woodbe is right, but also in WA was the termite issue and asbestos is termite proof. Was used Australia wide for the same reason - cheap, long lasting and didn't even need painting either. Pity about the downside!  :Frown:

----------

